# wanting to know



## luv2ivy (May 18, 2010)

every time i post on here i never get any responses i need help and advice just as bad as everybody else so could you please read my post and give an opinion or something i dont know what else to do


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

I'm sorry I haven't seen your thread....what did you need to know?


----------

